# Polska | Poland by surovy_mag



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice update, I like the candid shots of people.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots of a lovely city.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Sopot, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Poland :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Oct. 2018*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Poland :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Oct. 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice photos from Poland  :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Poland :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Poland


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Gdansk


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Those beaches look cold


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Poland


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdańsk, Sept. 2019*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*3City, Gdynia, Sept. 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------

